# New Fifth Wheel Bunkhouse Model?



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Someone said there is a new fifth wheel Outback model with a bunkhouse uptop.
?? Is there such an animal?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Newer than the Sydney 329FBH? That sounds like the one you are referring to.

Thread on an Outbacker with a new 329FBH

-CC


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

This animal DOES exist.......here's a link to a fellow members' new purchase with some great pics..........

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=26128


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice !!


----------

